# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  nje ndihme te vogel

## viser86

*Nuk e di se nese kjo teme eshe ngritur perseri,por dua nje ndihme te vogel nga ju.Dua ta provoj nje here fatin per arsye te ndryshme.....
Tema eshte llotaria amrikane:kush munde te me pershkruaje hapat si ta plotesoshe formularin dmth dua hapat te perkthyera ne shqip se si kuptoj dot mire dhe per mos bere ndo nje gabim,dhe desha te pyesja per shkollen....Kam bere 6 vjet ne Shqiperi dhe 9 vjet jashte shtetit si dhe nje shkolle teknike 2vjecare,keto perputhen ndo pak? Apo duhet ti keshe bere ne nje vend??Deftesen qe e kam mbaruar shkollen e kam por dipllomen se kam marre akoma(sistem i tille),kam dhe vjetersi pune rreth nje vit,pervec gjuheve te huaja qe di dhe qe i mbroj...

Kush munde te ndihmoj,aq me shepejt aq me mire i faleminderit shume

Me falni nqse behem i besdisur!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## viser86

Faleminderit per ndihmen,me sa shoh njeri sdo te ndihmoje ...............

----------


## mia@

Me habit fakti qe ke bere dhe shkolle jashte dhe kerkon ndihme per te mbushur nje cope aplikim.Aplikimi eshte shume i thjeshte Nuk ka nevoje per ndonje ndihme ,se nuk kerkojne te dhena shume ne aplikim.Kur te dali pastaj eshte tjeter gje.
Nuk besoj se perben problem fakti qe i ke shkollat ne vende te ndryshme .Vetem ti kesh me nje emer.Po pate ndryshuar emrin te hapen shume pune.Rendesi ka ti kesh jo fallco diplomat.Te duhet vetem perkthim ne Anglisht te dokumentave origjinale te shkolles dhe nje noterizim.N.q.s nuk e ke akoma diplomen duhet te marresh nje vertetim nga shkolla qe e ke mbaruar shkollen dhe je ne pritje te diplomes.Ky vertetim i perkthyer ne anglisht dhe noterizuar.Nuk e di nese duhet ta vulosesh dhe ne ministrine e arsimit te vendit ku e ke marre ,pyet.Keshtu mendoj une.Pastaj nuk ke pse na pyet ne.Personat qe merren me perkthimet e mbushjet e dokumentave do te te ndihmojne e tregojne cfare te duhen .Ata kane vite qe merren me kete pune .Rendesi ka te gjesh ndonje te sakte.Good luck!

----------


## viser86

Te habit fakti???
Nejse faleminderit per keto hollesi......

----------

